# axle interchange?



## n2oef (Oct 4, 2011)

thinking of building a lift kit for my kodiak,wondering if any other model's cv would be useful to me.does anyone know the lengths of rhino/grizzly/kodiak axles and if the inners/outers will be useable on my bike?


----------

